# I need help



## rembass (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm looking to start a cycle and I need help finding some gear. Does anyone know where I can get some and help me out with how to use them. thank you


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 28, 2017)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jul 28, 2017)

Welcome aboard lots of great information here and lots of good sources. 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## brazey (Jul 28, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## rembass (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you all so very much. I definitely feel welcome here. Can anyone help me with my question.


----------



## meanstreek (Jul 29, 2017)

....welcome


----------

